# Michigan Farmers face charges for DNR violations



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Farmers face charges for DNR violations


6:21 PM, Feb 15, 2012 




MUSKEGON COUNTY, Mich. (WZZM)- Two Muskegon County men who raise deer on their property face misdemeanor charges for not properly maintaining records on their herds. The papers allow the Department of Natural Resources keep track of the movement of live and deceased deer. If disease, like chronic wasting or tuberculosis, is discovered sick deer can be tracked back to the farm they came from. 

Wandering Whitetails near Fruitport was checked following a report to the DNR of dead deer. Conservation Officer Greg Patten says there were five dead deer at the farm. The owner David Jacobs was ticketed for improper fencing and failing to submit those dead deer for tuberculosis and chronic wasting tests. The farm is now closed. 

The owner of Whispering Whitetails on Maple Island Road was ticketed for failing to maintain records. Paul Czekuc hired a lawyer to defend him on the three misdemeanor charges. Muskegon attorney David Shafer says his client failed to put the age and sex of two elk and two deer on state forms when the carcasses left the ranch. Shafer says the DNR is trying to make an example out of his client for a simple paperwork error. 

Patten believes the charges are appropriate and defends the strict observation and tracking of captive deer and elk over fears disease that might start in captive herds could make its way into the states' wild deer and elk population. 

Newaygo deer farmer Rick Sprague has been raising deer since 1997. There are more than 100 deer on his Triple-R Ranch. 
Sprague says anyone thinking raising deer is a hobby should know there are strict state regulations from paperwork on every deer to farm maintenance. Violations can lead to criminal charges like the ones issued in Muskegon County. 

Sprague says as the cost of feeding deer goes up, the amount he can sell a mature deer for has dropped. The state recently increased the height of fence from eight to ten feet. That adds cost to his operation. He suggests anyone interested in raising their own herd do plenty of homework before getting into the business. 

The charges issued in Muskegon County are pending in District Court. Convictions carry possible fines or a short jail sentence.

By Jon Mills 



http://www.wzzm13.com/news/article/...r-DNR-violations?odyssey=tab|topnews|bc|large





50 GAME FARMS IN USA INFECTED WITH CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE CWD


2012 

Tuesday, December 20, 2011 

CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE CWD WISCONSIN Almond Deer (Buckhorn Flats) Farm Update DECEMBER 2011 

> > > The CWD infection rate was nearly 80%, the highest ever in a North American captive herd. 

Despite the five year premise plan and site decontamination, The WI DNR has concerns over the bioavailability of infectious prions at this site to wild white-tail deer should these fences be removed. Current research indicates that prions can persist in soil for a minimum of 3 years. 

However, Georgsson et al. (2006) concluded that prions that produced scrapie disease in sheep remained bioavailable and infectious for at least 16 years in natural Icelandic environments, most likely in contaminated soil. 

Additionally, the authors reported that from 1978-2004, scrapie recurred on 33 sheep farms, of which 9 recurrences occurred 14-21 years after initial culling and subsequent restocking efforts; these findings further emphasize the effect of environmental contamination on sustaining TSE infectivity and that long-term persistence of prions in soils may be substantially greater than previously thought. < < < 

http://dnr.wi.gov/org/nrboard/2011/december/12-11-2b2.pdf 



SNIP...SEE FULL TEXT ; 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2011/12/chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-wisconsin.html 



Thursday, February 09, 2012 

50 GAME FARMS IN USA INFECTED WITH CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/02/50-game-farms-to-date-in-usa-infected.html 



Friday, February 03, 2012 

Wisconsin Farm-Raised Deer Farms and CWD there from 2012 report Singeltary et al 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/02/wisconsin-farm-raised-deer-farms-and.html 



Saturday, February 04, 2012 

Wisconsin 16 age limit on testing dead deer Game Farm CWD Testing Protocol Needs To Be Revised 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/02/wisconsin-16-age-limit-on-testing-dead.html 



Thursday, February 09, 2012

Colorado Farm-Raised Deer Farms and CWD there from 2012 report Singeltary et al 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/02/colorado-farm-raised-deer-farms-and-cwd.html 



Tuesday, February 14, 2012 

Oppose Indiana House Bill 1265 game farming cervids 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/02/oppose-indiana-house-bill-1265-game.html 



Monday, February 13, 2012

Stop White-tailed Deer Farming from Destroying Tennessees Priceless Wild Deer Herd oppose HB3164 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/02/stop-white-tailed-deer-farming-from.html 



Wednesday, February 15, 2012 

West Virginia Deer Farming Bill backed by deer farmers advances, why ? BE WARNED CWD

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/02/west-virginia-deer-farming-bill-backed.html 



Sunday, January 22, 2012

Chronic Wasting Disease CWD cervids interspecies transmission 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/01/chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-cervids.html 



Thursday, January 26, 2012 

The Risk of Prion Zoonoses 

Science 27 January 2012: Vol. 335 no. 6067 pp. 411-413 DOI: 10.1126/science.1218167 

http://transmissiblespongiformencephalopathy.blogspot.com/2012/01/risk-of-prion-zoonoses.html 




Thursday, January 26, 2012 

Facilitated Cross-Species Transmission of Prions in Extraneural Tissue 

Science 27 January 2012: Vol. 335 no. 6067 pp. 472-475 DOI: 10.1126/science.1215659 

http://transmissiblespongiformencep...1/facilitated-cross-species-transmission.html 




Tuesday, February 14, 2012

White House budget proposes cuts to ag programs including TSE PRION disease aka mad cow type disease


http://transmissiblespongiformencep...2/white-house-budget-proposes-cuts-to-ag.html



tss


----------

